
“Things that work, here on earth we like things that work” - abawany
http://www.kvue.com/features/fifth-grader-invents-livesaving-device/409623582
======
abawany
Warning: has autoplaying video. Story describes a 10-year old N Texas inventor
who built a device to save lives of children inadvertently left locked in
cars; this is a fatal and unfortunately-frequent mistake in the hotter states
so I sincerely hope this device becomes available soon. The title is the last
bit of the article in the context of the young inventor's disdain for
meetings.

